

Tracking the reasons many girls avoid science and math - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/09/05/tracking.reasons.many.girls.avoid.science.and.math

======
UandIblog
Yeah, OK, maybe.. But so what? The article, the studies and the supposed
solutions seem to ignore the most brutal obstacle. The reason that there are
so very few female coders is because working alone is not natural for a woman.
Many adult woman who enter the fields mentioned in the article quit high
paying jobs later on in life for this reason. And untold millions quit earlier
or never start. The irony is that women would be great in these fields if the
environment was more conducive. This book will shed some light on it.

[http://www.amazon.com/Female-Brain-Louann-
Brizendine/dp/0767...](http://www.amazon.com/Female-Brain-Louann-
Brizendine/dp/0767920104/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1220652277&sr=8-1)

A more effective solution would be to create a more nurturing CS/engineering
environment to draw young women in. For instance; female only programs so
girls can be girls at the same time that they are learning how to code. They
could be encouraged to gossip or talk on the phone or whatever young girls
do.. Also, these girls should remain clustered together when not in these
classes because the streagnth of the group would overcome the conflict of the
deeply singular task of coding and the female brain. I'm not really explaining
it clearly but if anybody is interested in this it would be helpful for you if
you read the book.

